# Tiger On G3



## applecrisp (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey I want to install tiger on my older g3 machine and yes I know through the apple install it doesn't work but its said it can be done with the program xpostfacto but when I installed that it claims that my mac os x tiger disks are Non bootable which is not true because panther recognizes them as bootable in system pref's so... Does anybody know of another way to install tiger on an older machine.

Ps I have enough space and ram so please don't give me answers like "buy a new computer or upgrade hardware" Thanks


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

I was able to install Tiger on my G3 (B&W) box easily. And I am no Apple expert. Are you sure the CDs wouldn't boot? I just stuck mine in pressed "c" until the boot thingy came up and away I went.


----------



## applecrisp (Mar 10, 2005)

Ya Im positive they wont boot but even if they did I dont have firewire so I would have to that program anyways


----------



## OldRedEyes (Oct 22, 2005)

Are they OEM discs from a G5, or are they full retail? I have heard that some oem G5 discs will not boot in anything lower spec, but cannot verify this at the moment.

And yes Tiger will run fine on a G3, but I recommend disabling DashBoard as it eats too many sys resources...


----------



## jhand (Sep 13, 2005)

I believe Upgrade discs don't boot also. They expect you to have the original OS disks to upgrade from.


----------



## grace1st (Jun 13, 2005)

My son had made a purchasing decision to get a powerbook G4 instead of a G3 because he was told that there was no way that the G3 would handle Tiger; and that was from a Denver Apple rep.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

You need a Mac OS X Tiger install DVD to boot up into Tiger OR special Tiger cd versions. a G3 older model will likely drag it's feet a LOT running Tiger OS X 10.4. Need more specifics than just an older G3 machine before I can suggest how to upgrade it if possible for a decent os x tiger experience please.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

Tiger is not compatable. Even if it would install you would run really, really, really slow. So slow you could do math faster than the calculator. Get my drift. Go E-bay for a G4 sawtooth.


----------

